# hen prolapse- oviduct and colon?



## kanakee (May 24, 2015)

what do you see here?
i am treating for prolapse as usual but in past have only seen oviduct prolapse, not both openings. 
thank you


----------



## kanakee (May 24, 2015)

btw, this pic uploaded upside down.
poop comes out on her right side. assuming that is intestinal opening prolapsed, and on her left (right in the pic) is her oviduct prolapse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What happens when you try to replace the tissue? 

I'm wondering if there is a tumor causing that bulging.


----------



## kanakee (May 24, 2015)

thanks for your response. what makes you think tumor?
when i replace it, i can hold it in easily and i don't feel any resistance until she starts pushing. reaching as far as i can, i don't feel any masses. when i take my hand out, she pushes it all back out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Because it's not a typical prolapse. I'm not saying that's what it is, just that with the aberration something is doing it. The obvious explanation is a tumor putting pressure on internal organs pushing them out of her body.

The only way to know with more certainty is to have a vet look at her. More vets are willing to see poultry, large animal vets have been seeing them for years. I've had several of mine in to the vet over the years.


----------



## kanakee (May 24, 2015)

just did another treatment, and prolapsed organs stayed up this time.


----------



## kanakee (May 24, 2015)

thank you for your response  
what is atypical about it?
the double organ prolapse? do you agree with me about what i am seeing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can not say what it is you're seeing. Is that possibly a growth, is it internal organs other than the cloaca? I don't know. The only other prolapses I've seen do not look like that. I had one that the egg was hung in the uterus and uterus ended up outside of her body but it looked nothing like that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Read this, it looks like you might be right that you're seeing intestine.

http://www.petmd.com/bird/conditions/reproductive/c_bd_cloacal_prolapse


----------

